# Trade show at Binton



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

With Linda and Duncan coming to Binton we should consider having a little trade show - see if we can do it better than Warners.  

stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I'll invite Brownhills...


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I said trade show Snelly not Lynching show. Mind you its an idea isn't it. :lol: 

stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Before you guys get inviting all and sundry we barely have enough room for 75 vans at Binton :roll: and those that arrive Saturday will be on a very good incline so I hope you all have blocks and wheel stoppers.



Jacquie


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Before you guys get inviting all and sundry we barely have enough room for 75 vans at Binton :roll: and those that arrive Saturday will be on a very good incline so I hope you all have blocks and wheel stoppers.
> 
> Jacquie


Looks like I will be on an incline then.  Little things like this are major hazards for me. Bad enough when I fall over and rock myself to sleep trying to get up but here I could well tumble and bounce myself into Stratford upon Avon and get wet.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

artona said:


> With Linda and Duncan coming to Binton we should consider having a little trade show - see if we can do it better than Warners.
> 
> stew


You'd make a fortune if you charged the same rates for the pitches Stew! :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Now theres an idea Linda how much do Warners and Stonleisure charge you for a pitch :lol: :lol: :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Now that's a trade secret Jacquie! :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh Jacquie the mention of money :lol: :lol: :lol: only joking


stew


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

> and those that arrive Saturday will be on a very good incline


................didn't know that.................... good job I'll be there early Friday............. probably before any Marshall's :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

bsb2000 said:


> ................didn't know that.................... good job I'll be there early Friday............. probably before any Marshall's :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ditto. If the marshalls aren't there, we could have fun, and park our vans at crazy angles, and all sorts! Woo hooo!

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hard luck guys we shall be there Thursday :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Would any of you early arriver's like to do some marshalling for a couple of hours at all


Jacquie


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

O'er, .................. rethink !! maybe arrive later in the afternoon :wink: 

................No worries once I'm there and setup I'm all your's :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Great Ian what an offer :lol: thanks very much for offering don't forget your hi vis vest.


Jacquie


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

No probs....................

............... The only Hi-Vis Vest I have has got *"Innocent Bystander"* written on the back, that should be O.K. shouldn't it? :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We don't care what it says on the back Ian :wink: as long as the fronts ok :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Any mileage in us wearing username badges at Binton. I've been introduced to so many new people at the last three rallies ( 2 shows, 1 rally proper) that I can hardly remember my own name never alone any one elses'.
Maybe a prize for best/funniest/original badge as an incentive.
Is there going to be a Halloween pi...party on Saturday or Friday evening?
ccasion5:
got this in the wrong subject...someone shove it in the right place...please!!


----------

